# Green Cheeked Conure Feather plucking



## danimiles (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone help? My green cheeked conure has always been into over preening and has tatty feathers from this and is left with only grey fluffy downy feathers around the reachable places but over the weekend he has gone mad and is pulling all the downy feathers out, he has got massive bald patches all over his breast legs and back.

Went to the vet today and he's preparing a parasite ointment to try and I've been told to change his diet from just seeds. Does anyone have any other ideas anything I can do to make him better?

He has a big cage with plenty of toys although he is alone from 8-5 I let him out every evening.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

to be it sounds like boredom they often like the company of others. can be a prob then with feather plucking of which can be a hard habit to break. They can also suffer from being left and there owner not being there. Has he lots of toys. Things to chew. How old is your bird. Some start to get frustrated as they get near there maturity and breeding age. sorry cant help more im sure somone will be able to give more advice. And hope he improves for you.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you let him have a regular bath where he can fit himself in the water(shallow) from beak to tail tip ??

Do you give him fruit & veg ??

Has he got real branches in his cage to chew on ??

If not, try it out !!!


----------

